# ACCUCRAFT 1:32 NYC 4-6-4 DREYFUS HUDSON



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

While Diamondhead was still going strong, word spread about a 1:29 Dreyfus Hudson. Disappointing as it was to me, I tried to reach out to Jerry Hyde to see what he knew and also to complain a little. I didn't reach Jerry immediately, but when I did, nothing positive one way or the other came regarding a 1:32 model. 

That led to a call to Cliff at Accucraft to complain about the scale. Cliff said that 1:32 had been discussed and that it is still a possibility. Maybe, just maybe, if enough call to complain AND offer to put up an irrevocable deposit, a 1:32 model may be forthcoming.

I for one would prefer 1:32 as that is what I run in standard gauge. I even have a rake of seven 1:32 streamlined NYC coaches waiting to be pulled by what is my favorite locomotive, so I'm a little biased. Again, plead your case with Accucraft, you might be rewarded by a 1:32 Dreyfus Hudson.

Finally, I get to use my S.A. # 5445 with more anticipation)))

Regards,

Will


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff said that 1:32 had been discussed and that it is still a possibility. Maybe, just maybe, if enough call to complain AND offer to put up an irrevocable deposit, a 1:32 model may be forthcoming. 
Accucraft have always been willing to make a specific model if there is a "guaranteed" market. Jason has commissioned the 7/8n2 'Fairymead' 0-4-2T. Carolwood commissioned the FWRR. The UK Distributor commissioned the A3 4-6-2 in live steam after the electric version was successful. The German Distributor has models in the pipeline. 

I suspect that complaining is a waste of time. What Accucraft wants is an order for at least 50 locomotives.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Gentlemen, civility, please... (offending series of posts deleted) 

The "1:29 vs 1:32" debate can be found *here.* Please direct any further comments as to the merits of one vs. the other to that thread. The ASPCA is already investigating us for our continual thrashing of deceased equines as it is. We needn't give them even more fodder. 

Later,

K
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/127395/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

oh, so I can't call it a complaint thread but you can call it a debate? 

is that because the original post has now been modified?

if people want to complain to accucraft, fine, unless you want to censor that too


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I object to "offending posts deleted"..I find that offensive!  
"irrelevant posts deleted" would have been accurate.. 
but there was absolutely nothing offending at all..just polite discussion about the merits of two threads versus one.. 
(well, I thought it was polite anyway) 

and if you are going to suggest "Please direct any further comments as to the merits of one vs. the other to that thread. " 
then shouldn't this thread be locked? 
otherwise, you are just asking for more pointless debate in *this* thread!  
(which is already happening..present typing included..) 
this thread now has no purpose for existence..I say "lock please".. 

Scot


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry, but this thread isn't intended to be a 1:32 vs 1:29 debate. 

This thread is simply intended to be a discussion about the possibility of being able to obtain a "favorite" locomotive in 1:32 scale.

That is the sole reason for starting a 1:32 discussion for the Dreyfus Hudson.

I don't begrudge the 1:29ers who are supposed to be getting the Dreyfus Husdson. I'm happy for them. It's only that I would like one too, but in 1:32. The two issues are entirely different and should be treated so.

Regards,

Will


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Will, I did not have any problem with your intent, post, or your right to say what you feel. This is a forum, and according to what I understand about the "rules" there was no problem. 

My first post was deleted, and it was a simple one liner mentioning the other thread. 

I agree with Scot's post and I'm glad he spoke up. 

I have PAID for the right to use this as a forum, in the common interpretation of the word, including the "rules". 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Gentlemen, I shouldn't need to remind you of the rules about personal attacks. The "offending posts" violated those rules. Scott, your post called one individual out on those personal attacks; I deleted his offending post, thus I deleted your reference to them. End of story in that regard. 

Greg--in fairness, your post was okay, but since it was the catalyst for subsequent posts, I didn't want to have to come back and put out another fire as a result of leaving it, and I directly linked to the topic you referenced in my response, I removed yours as well. 

I _did not_ lock _this_ topic because there are definite merits to the idea of discussing what it would take a 1:32 Dreyfus Hudson. If we can generate sufficient interest in it, all the better! I just didn't want the 1:29 vs 1:32 scale debate to continue here as well as the other thread. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

but there was absolutely nothing offending at all..just polite discussion about the merits of two threads versus one.. (well, I thought it was polite anyway) 
You obviously missed my subsequent offensive post. ;-)


----------



## hydeoutmountain (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I would like to clarify everyone's concerns about the Accucraft NYC 4-6-4 Dreyfus Hudson. I did the research on this locomotive some time ago for Accucraft to produce the Dreyfus in a 1:32 scale high end model in my Accucraft Live Steam Limited product line. Recently, I was informed that a 1:29 Dreyfus pilot model had been built, as they feel there is some market for it as a less expensive model. 1:29 version or not,* I have been reassured by Accucraft that they fully intend to do the Dreyfus in a high end 1:32 scale alcohol fired model as originally planned.* *(And there will be more good news to come!)*
You're always welcome to call me @ 740-946-6611 if you have any questions.
Thanks and have a nice day!
Jerry Hyde
Accucraft Live Steam Limited / Hyde-Out Mountain Live Steam
*Exclusively Scale 1:32 *


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By hydeoutmountain on 16 Feb 2013 03:47 PM 


As to 1:29, my personal feelings (if I am allowed to express them) are that Aristocraft and others, did not do anyone, including themselves, any favors with 1:29. 



Perhaps it can be argued that 1/32 would have been better from the start..

but that completely ignores history, and the very reason 1/29 exists at all..and that reason IS profitability! 

When Aristo created 1/29, they invented 1/29 scale on purpose because larger trains (larger than 1/32 would have been)
became a much better visual match for LGB trains in 1/22.5 scale..which was virtually *all* that existed in Large Scale trains at that time..

If aristocraft had started out with 1/32, they might have found themselves quickly out of business..
because virtually no one in the fledgling US Large scale market had any 1/32 scale trains! everyone had LGB..
(sure, 1/32 existed in Europe, but not so much in the USA)
So making 1/29 match LGB, so people could run 1/29 and LGB together and have them look decent together,
was actually an extremely smart business decision at that time..
1/32 trains would not have matched LGB at all..LGB owners, at that time, probably wouldnt have been very interested
in investing in a new scale that didnt match their current trains..

We cant use the hobby as we have it today, and then use today's market to make assumptions about what should have done in the past..
we have to look at decisions made in the past, based only on the reality of the past..

If not for Aristocraft choosing 1/29 scale on purpose, our entire hobby probably wouldnt even be as large and developed as it is..
I think it could be successfully argued that the 1/32 scale fans have *more* 1/32 models available today *because of* 1/29 scale! 
because 1/29 helped dramatically grow the hobby as a whole..

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In reference to posts deleted that weren't offending.... a simple personal email with a very short explanation would be courteous. 

We do this in other forums when the reason a post disappears is not clear, and in this case it wasn't. Based on my history, I'm a bit sensitive, and I have a reason to be. 

I'm posting this instead of private email because I don't think I'm the only person who feels this way.

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently I was fairly late coming into LS (I started in 1985), but I do remember buying a couple of magazines in the mid 1980's pertaining to outdoor trains in BOTH 1/32 and 1/29. There were some beautiful layouts out here in California. I believe one was near San Luis Obispo and another in Simi Valley. Both were 1/32 and all diesel involving long freight trains going through mountainous areas similar to the central California costal area. Some passenger trains also with streamline coaches and some heavyweights. Where did all those manufacturers disappear to?! I believe the one magazine was called Outdoor Model Railroad(?) or Finesale Outdoor(?). Anyone remember these? It seemed by the early 90's, these folks had disappeared. Beautiful stuff as I remembered!!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By hydeoutmountain on 16 Feb 2013 03:47 PM 
Hello Everyone,
I would like to clarify everyone's concerns about the Accucraft NYC 4-6-4 Dreyfus Hudson. I did the research on this locomotive some time ago for Accucraft to produce the Dreyfus in a 1:32 scale high end model in my Accucraft Live Steam Limited product line. Recently, I was informed that a 1:29 Dreyfus pilot model had been built, as they feel there is some market for it as a less expensive model. 1:29 version or not,* I have been reassured by Accucraft that they fully intend to do the Dreyfus in a high end 1:32 scale alcohol fired model as originally planned.* *(And there will be more good news to come!)*
You're always welcome to call me @ 740-946-6611 if you have any questions.
Thanks and have a nice day!
Jerry Hyde
Accucraft Live Steam Limited / Hyde-Out Mountain Live Steam
*Exclusively Scale 1:32 *









Jerry
Thanks...that statement says it all. I would certainly would put my mark a check once the production model is finalized.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Go the poll thread and vote. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/18/aft/127409/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Which do you want? 

Live Steam NYC 4-6-4 DREYFUS HUDSON 1:29 or 1:32 Scale Which do you want?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By hydeoutmountain on 16 Feb 2013 03:47 PM 
Hello Everyone,
I would like to clarify everyone's concerns about the Accucraft NYC 4-6-4 Dreyfus Hudson. I did the research on this locomotive some time ago for Accucraft to produce the Dreyfus in a 1:32 scale high end model in my Accucraft Live Steam Limited product line. Recently, I was informed that a 1:29 Dreyfus pilot model had been built, as they feel there is some market for it as a less expensive model. 1:29 version or not,* I have been reassured by Accucraft that they fully intend to do the Dreyfus in a high end 1:32 scale alcohol fired model as originally planned.* *(And there will be more good news to come!)*
You're always welcome to call me @ 740-946-6611 if you have any questions.
Thanks and have a nice day!
Jerry Hyde
Accucraft Live Steam Limited / Hyde-Out Mountain Live Steam
*Exclusively Scale 1:32 *










Thanks Jerry,
Keep the 1/32 scale locos coming.
Now if only Accucraft can sort out the Warranty for north of the 49th parallel!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Send your bruised and battered to me David. I'll honor your warranty.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

In answer to Scottychaos earlier thread: Maerklin came out with 1/32 scale equipment in answer to LGB back in the sixties, but not much hapenned. They came out with the deisel the O-6-O switcher and much later with the 4-6-4 T18 tank and still not much happened. Then in the eighties, when Aster had got the 1/32 scale ball rolling in Europe, things started to move and they started to make the stuff that fills their huge catalogue today. This gave us Europeans rolling stock to put behind our Asters and in turn, this all boosted their sales. Then the big German gauge one market exploded into what it is today. 
Like in HO where US manufacturerrs sold stuff with coarse wheel standards for years before RP25 wheels became the norm, and similiarly the X2F coupler that used to be peremptory has been replaced everywhere by scale looking Kadee types. Likewise I still think 1/29th scale is a mistake of certain manufacturers who wanted to surf on the LGB gravy train and that modelers will probably shift to the more correct 1/32 scale in time. 
The problem is that we don't have much choice of things to put behind our 1/32 scale Asters at the moment and that this 1/29 scale Accucraft love affair is draining a lot of things that could be coming our way (1/32 way that is) which is comming out in 1/29 instead; furthering the dilemna for manufacturers instead of terminating it. But then again if the 1/29 stuff is selling perhaps it is helping keep Accucraft and their fine I/32 stuff comming to us... I am not so sure it's selling that well though, if there are doubts about MTH future at least they have brought out (and nearly sold ) all that they had announced and I note that neither Aristo Craft nor USA trains have announced much new products in the last three years let alone come out with them... So if 1/29 scale is as universal as many claim on this forum how come?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem is that we don't have much choice of things to put behind our 1/32 scale Asters at the moment and that this 1/29 scale Accucraft love affair is draining a lot of things that could be coming our way (1/32 way that is) which is comming out in 1/29 instead; furthering the dilemna for manufacturers instead of terminating it 
I think you may be over-stating the problem. Accucraft has come out with freight cars in 1/32nd scale - I've seen more Cab-Forwards pulling endless strings of reefers than I ever wanted to! They also added a caboose for the PRR fans. Maybe the passenger coach situation is dire, but they also promised smooth-side coaches in 1/32nd scale. 
Isn't any of the 1/32nd MTH stuff convertible to decent scale 1/32nd operaton behind an Aster?


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Pete,

I've been using streamline MTH coaches with my GS5 and they look decent. They scale out to 70 feet long rather than the correct 80 feet; but, there is less overhang when operated on 10 foot radius curves. I'll likely get some Accucraft smoothside coaches when they come out. In the meantime, I'm happy with the MTH coaches.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree the situation isn't that dramatic, yet it is quite incredible that there aren't any heavyweight passenger cars, no gondolas (and that is a very usefull car out in the garden), no stock cars, tank cars (steam era), no flats really (I haven't been able to put my hands on one of the MTH ones but they do seem quite toy like). Another problem I find with MTH freight cars is the fact that the trucks are too far away from the ends, I wish they would correct that big blunder. (this may not be too apparent to US modelers, but it is really typical of american freight cars and veryapparent to us from the other side of the pond). 
True the MTH coaches are scale width and height, but for a Continental railfan like me who is used to 70' cars, what I find appealing in US passenger cars is the 80' - 85' length cars. Our 80' cars only started to arrive since the late fifties (on the SNCF at a time when steam was on the way out), I do find scale length passenger cars a must. I have built the railroad that can handle them, so why miss out on scale length cars. By the way when I spoke to the MTH people about this about three years ago, asking them if they would come out with scale length cars, they told me : If you can find enough customers interested in scale length 1/32 scale coaches let us know we would produce them. So why not use this thread to find out how many of us would be interested? I must say that the Accucraft announcement is very good news to us working in 1/32 scale, and it solves the problem. 
Could someone please tell me where can I find information on that new 1/32 hopper that Accucraft would have announced? Also does anyone know if the PRR M1 project still is in the offing it seems to have disapeared from their site (as well as the N&W J3 and the Santa Fe 4-8-4 all real favourites of mine especially since I saw the real one in Kingsman, Az.). The NYC Dreyfuss Hudso is also another favourite... But dollars don't grow on trees... (€uros either by the way.)


----------

